# Cheap crystal rock on ebay???



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Ive noticed recently that there seems to be quite a few of these cropping up on ebay and selling at half the price of RRP???
Are these all counterfeit, or are they actually genuine pots being sold cheaply for some reason?
Has anyone bought any of these lately to vouch for their authenticity?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is that it might be in relation with the fire a while back at Swissvax HQ.
Maybe it is some sort of old stock sold through the insurance company.

Either way, I would ask for the certificate of the wax upfront and check through Swissvax if it is legit.


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

I,d only buy quality wax like that if i personally knew him / her selling it on that site or there was another trusted party i.e off here that could vouch for it's authenticity.
Ian


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ive got some on ebay ots genuine poopoohead 03


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I read a few adverts on ebay. 

One guy is selling an unsed sample pot because he has now bought a full pot. Surely you'd try the sample before considering shelling out a fortune? 

One of the other guys has sold a few waxes before. He also has sold quite a few expensive perfumes of the same brand, new without boxes. 

He might have a source of getting damaged goods.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

I think a few chaps on the forum have bought from one particular seller who has been selling the CR on ebay for half the rrp, apparently it's all genuine, hopefully the members will chime in at some stage.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got the highest bid on yours just now mate recognise fed the name from on here and knew it was a trusted seller


rhyst said:


> Ive got some on ebay ots genuine poopoohead 03


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

ColinEhm1 said:


> I've got the highest bid on yours just now mate recognise fed the name from on here and knew it was a trusted seller


No you havent


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not anymore 


georgeandpeppa said:


> No you havent


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Nor me now


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Slight thread drift 

Why is this stuff so good/expensive?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

richardr said:


> Slight thread drift
> 
> Why is this stuff so good/expensive?


Expensive due to good PR :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've used most of their products, didn't pay for them mind. You're just paying for the name afaic, they're nothing spectacular imo


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You've got to be extremely rich and have a lovely car to justify the costs of that. 

I'd love a try to see what it does, but I've a feeling I'd never know the difference.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

A bit like Justin Beiber then :lol:


All hype


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a pot of Cr. Bought pretty cheaply from eBay. Luckily it turned out to be ok but there are a number appearing recently. 

Personally don't think its worth the rrp but it is a damn good wax! I would pay what I paid but no more.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

One bloke on eBay was selling four or five , I sent a message just to ask can I ask about come he got so many? Never got reply


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

You can never be certain on samples and before long someone will get stung by an untrustworthy source. 
I got a pot off a guy local to me and I can vouch for it. Certificate included and code relates to the pots. Apparently there is somewhere you can check these codes out.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

I can 100% say that these were genuine and were in a box of goodies bought from a garage sale in Northampton that went bust. There were 8 in the box :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

If they are genuine then a bargain to be had. 
You could of flogged them on here for your pal geof to people who apreciate it


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

evogeof said:


> I can 100% say that these were genuine and were in a box of goodies bought from a garage sale in Northampton that went bust. There were 8 in the box :thumb:


Do you know the seller ?

Are these still in Northampton , any contact details ?

Cheers


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

G4V JW said:


> Do you know the seller ?
> 
> Are these still in Northampton , any contact details ?
> 
> Cheers


i actually met the seller while i was working on storm damage work around crawley where he lives, i passed no cash over till i was sure its the real deal.

i bought 2 


i had the last 2 pots, the sellers keeping one for him self


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

evogeof said:


> yes pure bargain  ill sell you a pot for 550 del


I got some fella. 
Sits next to my obsession Aura


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

evogeof said:


> I can 100% say that these were genuine and were in a box of goodies bought from a garage sale in Northampton that went bust. There were 8 in the box :thumb:


Load of crap he's sold way more 8. Closer to 80 more like it:lol:
And he's making a good profit. Some have sold for 300 and I bet he's still making a decent bit of money.

Been watching him for ages.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I take it you aren't so sure of its authenticity then rascal!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

heavyd said:


> I take it you aren't so sure of its authenticity then rascal!


At how many he's sold and at the price he's selling I personally wouldn't.

I got mines from my mate. I seen the receipt for purchase too.

Plus he owns a lambo superG £800 is nothing to him.

Swissvax don't even offer it at trade at that price.

If he's making money on it from 300 a pot and sold way more than 30 I have seen its your call.

Also started a new name on ebay recently and boom selling loads again. 
I sold most of mines off. Reason as I don't use it much and no one asks for it really. 
I have about 50ml left which is enough. 
It's now killed by this guy no matter if it's real or fake imo
Why does he only have rock.

Endurance is now my fav out the range and being pro only wax it won't end up like rock


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Load of crap he's sold way more 8. Closer to 80 more like it:lol:
> And he's making a good profit. Some have sold for 300 and I bet he's still making a decent bit of money.
> 
> Been watching him for ages.


Like I said I've done my homework and even checked serial numbers with someone very important and nothing came back dodgy so as I said I met the seller face to face checked the swissvax and his Ebay feedback and I'm more than happy to do business with him. Check his feedback he has feed back for 3 pot. 
If your gutted you missed out ill sell you a pot


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The guy is a forum member,seen his name on here.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

ronwash said:


> The guy is a forum member,seen his name on here.


Really where ??


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

evogeof said:


> Really where ??


He thanked you in post 28.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Shhh3 said:


> He thanked you in post 28.


Yep sure has.

He's got more for sale :lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Yep sure has.
> 
> He's got more for sale :lol:


He has 1 that wasn't paid for on eBay :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

He's got a swissvax brush for £5 or best offer


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Shhh3 said:


> He thanked you in post 28.


Yes just seen.
I did contact him and gave him a link to this thread so he's joined up to clarify the haters


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like he's a member anymore??


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

The chap must of deleted himself, so much for clarifying to the "haters" as you say.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not convinced on this cheap CR knocking around,there seems to be alot of it lately.

Cheap knock off products arent anything new and the prices that some of these have gone for is too good to be true, which in my experience means it usually is!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

evogeof said:


> Yes just seen.
> I did contact him and gave him a link to this thread so he's joined up to clarify the haters


Please do.

Where did he buy? Name?

Cheap rock has been on ebay since last year it's not new.

As said it's ruined the real stuff. Reason I sold most of mines off before everyone had it. 
Doesn't have that premium anymore. Loads of kicking about.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

I think members of this community have the right to be suspicious over the huge quantity of Crystal Rock the seller has sold the past year. 

He has had over 30k worth of new CR that he has sold well below trade price, if that doesn't ring any alarm bells to you evogeof, then I don't know what would.

I think you misinterpret peoples interest and concern and translate it into hating, which it isn't. Everybody loves a bargain, but the the potential dubious source of these Crystal Rocks does give members genuine reason to be concerned.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Shhh3 said:


> I think members of this community have the right to be suspicious over the huge quantity of Crystal Rock the seller has sold the past year.
> 
> He has had over 30k worth of new CR that he has sold well below trade price, if that doesn't ring any alarm bells to you evogeof, then I don't know what would.
> 
> I think you misinterpret peoples interest and concern and translate it into hating, which it isn't. Everybody loves a bargain, but the the potential dubious source of these Crystal Rocks does give members genuine reason to be concerned.


Ouch , suspicion ? Where does all your 3M kit come from ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

G4V JW said:


> Ouch , suspicion ? Where does all your 3M kit come from ?


He works for 3m am sure


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

So he's robbing it from work ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

G4V JW said:


> So he's robbing it from work ?


Don't think he would be robbing it :lol:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

G4V JW said:


> Ouch , suspicion ? Where does all your 3M kit come from ?


Family in the trade :thumb:

Also note sub 1k worth of 3m products is slightly different from 30k worth of high end wax.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Fair play , yeah slightly different of course , we all love a bargain though


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I agree it smells fishy, but on the other hand you might also wonder why Swissvax isn't all over it and demand from Ebay to remove the sales from their website.
If it isn't genuine, or stolen, they have the right to ask this.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Frans D said:


> I agree it smells fishy, but on the other hand you might also wonder why Swissvax isn't all over it and demand from Ebay to remove the sales from their website.
> If it isn't genuine, or stolen, they have the right to ask this.


Might not be aware of it.

Go give swissvax a heads up


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I contacted them at the start of last week about it, they asked for the user ids of the sellers. So they are aware


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know since when the seller has put CR up for sale?
I assume that in case this is allready going on for months, Swissvax should allready have been aware of this.

I am trying to approach this with an open mind.
It smells fishy, but that doesn't prove it isn't genuine.
It only would, if Swissvax would put a statement on their website, with something in line of; "be carefull, there is fake CR on the market, plz don't buy it and if you have doubts, contact us". 

The low price should also ring some bells at a potential buyers end, to be extra carefull.
However a lower price doesn't allways mean; something isn't genuine or stolen.

I also trade a bit and buy a lot of stock out of bankruptcy or damaged loads and through that prices are way lower in comparison to buying wholesale and my prices to end users are often also lower as wholesale prices.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Has he given his source of how he's come about them?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Has he given his source of how he's come about them?


Nope.....


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Why would he? As it would destroy his bussiness
In case it is genuine and legal, people would try to buy straight from the source.
And if it wasn't, he would get in trouble with the law.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I very highly doubt someone has a load of rock just sitting. 

And a company wouldn't buy 30+ tubs then go bust. 
You wouldn't keep that kind of stock. 

I get what you say. Swissvax isn't bankrupt though. 

If it's real the trade is about double what it's selling for on ebay. 

Of course he's making few quid on it too. Minus the postage and ebay fees. 

Much is he getting it for £100 or so?

And once again? Why only this one wax?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Hello Rascal,

I am just playing the devils advocate, I am not the seller nor do I know him.
I'm just mentioning possibilities and the doubts I have why Swissvax hasn't took any actions against this seller, which makes me wonder if it might be legit.

Tbh I don't look much on Flebay and never seen this for sale.
How do you know how much he sold? Was there a line were it said; how much pots still available and how much sold, or?

The reason why I was asking how long this has been for sale, is because there was a fire a while back at Swissvax HQ.
I can imagine, that Swissvax got in an argument with the insurance company, about which part of the stock can still be resold and which not.
And that in the end the insurance company paid out for the complete stock, took over that stock and resold themselves a lot as damaged goods (smoke damage).

And why only the CR, well that would probably have to do that the seller can have the highest margin on that specific wax and only bought CR.

But still for me the most important factor is; what does Swissvax themselves have to say about this being for sale.
If there will be no reaction at all, it will feel for me that it is legit.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Please do.
> 
> Where did he buy? Name?
> 
> ...


Did the sample I bought off you come from the cheap ones then


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

evogeof said:


> Did the sample I bought off you come from the cheap ones then


Nup that was a dear one. Why you think I sold it. 
Had to get rid of it and get as much as I could before everyone had £300 pot.
Reason why I don't have a tub no more. Only 50ml left which is enough.

These cheap ones are everywhere there was no way I was going to get the money back.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

And I never said it was fake. 

Just saying sounds fishy as hell. 

Tell him I want a divine. :thumb:

And mystery


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> I very highly doubt someone has a load of rock just sitting.
> 
> And a company wouldn't buy 30+ tubs then go bust.
> You wouldn't keep that kind of stock.
> ...


Not having a go so please don't take offence but really does it cost hundreds to produce a pot of wax i doubt it very much even after r&d,marketing and other overheads are met.
Is c/r worth the money in my eyes the answer is No to others it may well be it's the best thing since sliced bread.
This is the reason why i have and shall remain to make purchases from approved resellers or original source :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Nup that was a dear one. Why you think I sold it.
> Had to get rid of it and get as much as I could before everyone had £300 pot.
> Reason why I don't have a tub no more. Only 50ml left which is enough.
> 
> These cheap ones are everywhere there was no way I was going to get the money back.


You never told me that when I paid you £90 for 25ml :wall:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

is there just a bit of green eyed monster syndrome coz a few of got a pure bargain????


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

ok guys my cars back today and I've tried a panel on my car with both pots and all i can say its the real deal 

so ide like to take this opportunity to say to the people who missed out coz they never trusted the seller

suckers:lol::lol::lol: ya missed a good deal boys :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

If anyone is worried take the code off the bottom and send it to swissvax who will either confirm or deny if they manufactured it. So the people who are saying they are fake what are you basing this on? Price alone? What evidence do you really have to suggest they are fake?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> If anyone is worried take the code off the bottom and send it to swissvax who will either confirm or deny if they manufactured it. So the people who are saying they are fake what are you basing this on? Price alone? What evidence do you really have to suggest they are fake?


trust me swissvax aint interested :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Callmeukbob is back again for a hour :wave::wave:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Callmeukbob didn't you actually buy a couple off someone else on eBay and only sell them on to make a quick few quid?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> is he getting it for £100 or so?


About what i thought it was worth...couldn't sell mine on fast enough


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

heavyd said:


> Callmeukbob is back again for a hour :wave::wave:


:lol: only to get his butt kissed by evogeof


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

msb said:


> :lol: only to get his butt kissed by evogeof


only joking but he could quash all haters arguments by explaining how he's doing it so cheap, saying nothing just makes the negative comments seem/look more realistic:wave:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv seen a few of these cheaper pots that friends have bought and to me with regards of smell and texture and finish/durability it has given it seems to be the real stuff. 

However those who are selling it have really shot themselves in the foot by dramatically reducing the second hand value and really flooding the market with it and if you watch eBay the selling value is dropping lower and lower. It is a shame to see as its ruining the brand of crystal rock.

Someone offered me £70 for my pot/certificate/30ml yesterday from the forum which just goes to show how much value has been lost, I'm happy to keep it at that for my own satisfaction that iv not helped lower the value.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

heavyd said:


> Callmeukbob is back again for a hour :wave::wave:


he is waiting for his account to be activated so wait


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

msb said:


> only joking but he could quash all haters arguments by explaining how he's doing it so cheap, saying nothing just makes the negative comments seem/look more realistic:wave:


he's waiting for account to be activated, why don't someone ask a mod to activate it and clear this up??? not that he needs to explain him self


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I love all this batting and balling about something I could never afford!! 

I can see why the people that can afford the "genuine" stuff are getting all shirty about "possibly" the same stuff being sold for a lot less than they paid, but even if it is or is not "real" on the Bay, like everything else, it only holds it's value for those that actually want it!!


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Certainly out of my price league

I can only imagine what the wife would say if i bought some, dont hink i would be able to stand the pain either


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You don't sell 30+ pots of fake CR imo. Okay refilling an empty pot with some cheap wax to someone who doesn't know any better but you simply don't sell fake wax with that kind of pot in those quantities. 

You would have to have the pot supplier as everyone knows what the new SV pots are like and the perfect label maker at extortionate cost if you're looking for fake perfection that is. 

Now, how about the exchange rate from another country? Viable? Imo I don't doubt how genuine it is, but i'd rather have a pot of Shield.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

I don't think the majority of people are saying its fake, the point people are trying to make is that how does one obtain 30+ pots and sell them for way below trade value, the source of the pots is questionable. Personally I don't doubt it authenticity either.

As Frans D mentioned it's quite possible they came from Swissvax HQ after the fire and from when the insurance paid out.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

gally said:


> You don't sell 30+ pots of fake CR imo. Okay refilling an empty pot with some cheap wax to someone who doesn't know any better but you simply don't sell fake wax with that kind of pot in those quantities.
> 
> You would have to have the pot supplier as everyone knows what the new SV pots are like and the perfect label maker at extortionate cost if you're looking for fake perfection that is.
> 
> Now, how about the exchange rate from another country? Viable? Imo I don't doubt how genuine it is, but i'd rather have a pot of Shield.





Shhh3 said:


> I don't think the majority of people are saying its fake, the point people are trying to make is that how does one obtain 30+ pots and sell them for way below trade value, the source of the pots is questionable. Personally I don't doubt it authenticity either.
> 
> As Frans D mentioned it's quite possible they came from Swissvax HQ after the fire and from when the insurance paid out.


where are you all getting the idea he's selling/sold 30 pots from???? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well theres been that many sold if not more on ebay. 

Over a year and recently theres a tub poping up every 2nd week


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Well theres been that many sold if not more on ebay.
> 
> Over a year and recently theres a tub poping up every 2nd week


maybe so but this aint the seller who sold the 8 where i bought from, do you have the other sellers ebay names??? 
o and tha sample pot you sold me can i have the cert number please so i can check its authentication :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

You gone all shy on me rascal :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

evogeof said:


> You gone all shy on me rascal :lol:


There is 2 buyers on eBay iv noticed over the last 6 months or so that have been selling crystal rock dirt cheap and that has really lowered the value of it as no one will pay £300-£400 for a 50% pot which it should be because they can get a full pot.


----------



## callmeukbob (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just to clear a few things up as there seems to be alot of concern and i do understand see your ways of thinking but if you think its not legit refer the label to swissvax they will confirm it authenticity. Alot of people talk about serial numbers, these are in fact batch numbers and not unique to individual tubs, how many in a batch ? ive no idea but i assume 100 plus. As for how many i had and where they came from. I had 8 in total found in a garage/bodyshop lot i purchased, this included ramps tools an oven compressors and a ton of paints thinners autocare products etc. 
Take or leave what i have to say its up to you all but as far as i'm concerned there 100% legit and genuine and swissvax will tell you the same.

Regards All

BoB


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

callmeukbob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to clear a few things up as there seems to be alot of concern and i do understand see your ways of thinking but if you think its not legit refer the label to swissvax they will confirm it authenticity. Alot of people talk about serial numbers, these are in fact batch numbers and not unique to individual tubs, how many in a batch ? ive no idea but i assume 100 plus. As for how many i had and where they came from. I had 8 in total found in a garage/bodyshop lot i purchased, this included ramps tools an oven compressors and a ton of paints thinners autocare products etc.
> Take or leave what i have to say its up to you all but as far as i'm concerned there 100% legit and genuine and swissvax will tell you the same.
> ...


I'm with you on this bob as you delivered mine to a hotel i was stopping in while working in your area (sorry the hotel was a bit of a dive :lol and your a genuine guy and i can confirm these are the real deal. my only problem is i should of bought more :lol::lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

evogeof said:


> You gone all shy on me rascal :lol:


I dont have that tub. That was sold. You want the number from my own tub?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> I dont have that tub. That was sold. You want the number from my own tub?


how many tubs did you have???

yes go on fire it over :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

evogeof said:


> how many tubs did you have???
> 
> yes go on fire it over :thumb:


One mines one was my mates.

If it makes u happy i will send it when am home. At the mrs tonight.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Even still got the price tag on it


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> One mines one was my mates.
> 
> If it makes u happy i will send it when am home. At the mrs tonight.


just want to get a picture of serial/batch code numbers across uk


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok dokey


----------



## Big Chris (Jan 30, 2010)

Just for clarity, Swissvax UK will not confirm the provenance of these tubs of Crystal Rock on EBay - the seller of these items is being investigated as we speak on behalf of Swissvax and the courier appointed to deliver the merchandise and proof of purchase is being sought from the seller. Therefore anyone purchasing these items does so at their own risk. 

Moves have been taken by ourselves at Swissvax UK and Swissvax HQ in Switzerland to stop the sale of such items on EBay or any other source which is not with our approval.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Good to see something is being done about it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to hear this Chris . 

Also nice to see you in here.

Rob


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

In case the seller bought these items through an bankruptcy auction or so, there isn't anything Swissvax can do, as the products are bought legally.

There was a sort of equal case a while back at a programm called the liquidator on Discovery.

They bought a bunch of clothes of an expensive brand.
A representative of the clothing firm came along and didn't want them to be sold.
However he couldn't do anything as there wasn't legally anything wrong with the purchase.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Big Chris said:


> Just for clarity, Swissvax UK will not confirm the provenance of these tubs of Crystal Rock on EBay - the seller of these items is being investigated as we speak on behalf of Swissvax and the courier appointed to deliver the merchandise and proof of purchase is being sought from the seller. Therefore anyone purchasing these items does so at their own risk.
> 
> Moves have been taken by ourselves at Swissvax UK and Swissvax HQ in Switzerland to stop the sale of such items on EBay or any other source which is not with our approval.


I don't see how anything can be done to stop him selling them.

If he bought them legally and they are genuine, he isn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Big Chris said:


> Just for clarity, Swissvax UK will not confirm the provenance of these tubs of Crystal Rock on EBay - the seller of these items is being investigated as we speak on behalf of Swissvax and the courier appointed to deliver the merchandise and proof of purchase is being sought from the seller. Therefore anyone purchasing these items does so at their own risk.
> 
> Moves have been taken by ourselves at Swissvax UK and Swissvax HQ in Switzerland to stop the sale of such items on EBay or any other source which is not with our approval.


Im afraid it doesnt require your approval unless each item comes with a rider not for resale

In that case each pot would require a unique code number

If the items were purchased legitimately and are what they say on the tub its game over as far as i can see

Interesting is it not

If proof of purchase is being sought you have just given provenance to the pots have you not


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like sour grapes to me  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

This has obviously destroyed their sales so yes sour grapes I think.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't see a problem with this whatsoever.Surely once you legally own it, it's up to you whether you want to sell it or not at what price you like?... Whatever next?!:lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I can't see a problem with this whatsoever.Surely once you legally own it, it's up to you whether you want to sell it or not at what price you like?... Whatever next?!:lol:


can you refrain from using smileys there not yours :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't see a problem with this, it's not like the AS stuff on there that's not in suitable containers which I can understand. 

Does this mean I have to get permission off Subaru before I sell my car? :wall:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Me thinks Swissvax didnt sell as many 50ml CR pots as they hoped so need a new strategy.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I suspect Swissvax may be able to influence Ebay to investigate the seller if there is doubt over the authenticity over the products. Ebay (supposedly) does not like people selling fakes, so will remove items / sellers that might be fakes.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Ebay exists on people selling fakes !


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Ebay* (supposedly) *does not like people selling fakes, so will remove items / sellers that might be fakes.





Rundie said:


> Ebay exists on people selling fakes !


I did say "supposedly" :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh dear! Clearly Swisswax have spat the dummy because they're not getting mega profit from a wax that costs a fraction to make. Such a lovely company.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

gally said:


> Oh dear! Clearly Swisswax have spat the dummy because they're not getting mega profit from a wax that costs a fraction to make. Such a lovely company.


Be interesting to know how much a pot actualy costs to manufacture


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

£50 quid?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont know why people are giving Swissvax a hard time.
It can be construed as upset from someone undercutting their product thus killing sales but on the flipside they are only protecting a brand and looking after their customer base.
Ive seen this many times with products that have been tempting yet turned out to be exact copies. They are simply trying to protect their customers from ending up with something thay have no idea where it came from and until they can clarify it, defending their product.
Is it real, isnt it real, i have no idea but i think i would do the same if my name was attached until such a time as i worked out the full scenario.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have to agree with the above. Its a premium brand with various great quality products that are a pleasure to use. They are trying to run a business, and protect the brand.

I believe its going to be difficult to manage for them.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok I think this has gone on enough now . Everybody can choose if they want to buy from Swissvax or Ebay - you take your chances


----------

